
On Dual Booting Linux on a MacBook Air - ttt_conan
https://int3ractive.com/2018/08/on-dual-booting-linux-on-a-macbook-air.html
======
moondev
Here is a great sierra inspired gtk theme if you miss the look and feel:
[https://github.com/vinceliuice/Sierra-gtk-
theme](https://github.com/vinceliuice/Sierra-gtk-theme)

~~~
ttt_conan
Thanks for that, but I don't really miss the macOS skin. Seeing Communitheme
on GNOME is actually a nice refresh for me. What I missed is the UX patterns:
global menu, dock with running apps indicator, app indicators on top bar...

